# Music Analyzing Software



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place, but it seemed the best. I am looking for music analyzing software, one that can show if a waveform is clipped would be really cool, but if it can show a graphical representation of the song along with a db level would be preferable. I know our shouldn't be that hard, and there is probably even free software to do it. I looked at Studio Tools, but couldn't find anything even though I am sure there is something there that dies what I am looking for.

Something like this but less flashy and more scientific

Colorful Music Graph Royalty Free Stock Photo, Pictures, Images And Stock Photography. Image 13514266.

Also, this may really be asking a lot, but if it could show peaks and averages, that would be really sweet.

Does any of this make any sense?  If it does, please help.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Adobe Audition looks really awesome, but Adobe wants an arm and a leg for it. Should be an open source equivalent somewhere...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

You can look into these:
Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder
Amadeus Pro for Mac - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

You can look into these:
Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder
Amadeus Pro for Mac - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks awesome, I'll have to download it when I get to work

Swyped while swerving


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

Also check out some pro studio audio software...

Sony creative software 
Cake walk sonor
Izotope ozone
Logic Pro 

All will allow a free download and operate in demo mode for 30 days...

I've used all of these in recording studio environment.

Very powerful platforms...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Joey and sbaumbaugh, I ended up trying Audacity, and in the process of looking up sbaum's suggestions I came across an older version of Adobe Audition, version 3, which I guess everyone liked the best anyways. Got some testing to do, and will report back with my findings!


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

For the hell of it check out the others as well...

You never know....


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would, but honestly, I just really needed it for 2 or 3 things, and I got more than I needed. Don't know the next time I will use it to be honest with you. I have been on a quest to find the answer to some questions I have been having, and this has definitely answered my questions. I will report in the technical audio discussion in a couple hours to report my findings.


----------

